
Ask HN: Paid random email inbox generator service? - BadassFractal
Hey HN,<p>Is there a service out there that allows you to get a random email inbox with high privacy guarantees that you can decide when to destroy? Something that would allow you to oversee many such inboxes, e.g. if you wanted to have one for each service you sign up for.<p>I know there are services like Guerrilla Mail out there, but given that they&#x27;re free and of not particularly clear privacy stance, I&#x27;d rather go with a paid product that I can count more on.<p>Thanks!
======
randomerr
Mailinator has a similar service:
[https://www.mailinator.com/pricingmatrix.jsp](https://www.mailinator.com/pricingmatrix.jsp)

------
sigenc
[https://scryptmail.com/](https://scryptmail.com/)

~~~
BadassFractal
Ah, thanks! Looks like Hushmail and ProtonMail are good alternatives as well.
Any idea if one is somehow better than the other?

